# trigger adjust for P3AT



## McConnell (Mar 22, 2009)

Greetings and thanks in advance for your advice. With the laser in place on my P3AT, the trigger is a bit tight in the forward position for my fat finger. Can the trigger be adjusted slightly aft to allow safer entry? thanks again, mac


----------

